# Home made mayonnaise: ISO suggestion what recipe to use it in



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 23, 2012)

Both of my immersion blenders have been in storage for aeons. (AKA "stick" blenders.) Some months back here in the forum we discussed "Ratio" by Michael Ruhlman, so I got a copy and read it and got a whole lot of good cooking ideas from the book. (Thank you whoever brought it up!)

The day I read the mayonnaise chapter I made up my mind then and there that I would make home made mayonnaise some day when I had my stick blenders back. Well that day is today! I went over to my storage yesterday hoping to find the stick blenders somewhere near the top, but they must be down in the Jurassic or Cretaceous layers. I would have needed explosives to break them free and I think it's pretty safe to say the storage company has rules against that. 

Next stop, Bed Bath & Beyond, and now I have two Cuisinart stick blenders! Maybe when I get my stuff unpacked I can use both stick blenders at the same time, one in each hand... I don't know what I'll do with the third one (a Hamilton-Beach) two speed. Hold it in my teeth? Get my dog to help in my cooking? Well that problem is moot at the present because the other two blenders are still fossilizing at my storage unit... (I wonder if they use iridium in stick blender manufacture. That would be a clue that I could find them at the K-T boundary...)

I can hear the audience now: "Greg, cut the comic act and get to the point!" Okay, okay, I'm still soaking up coffee and my blood stream has almost reached a normal operating level of caffeine...

According to Ruhlman the recipe for making mayonnaise is silly simple as long as you have a stick blender, so I have the necessary equipment and I've got plenty of eggs and EVOO, so making mayonnaise isn't going to be a problem.

The point:

I'm looking for a dinner entree suggestion that would benefit from home made mayonnaise. I suppose I could just make hamburgers--I always put mayo on my burgers--but I'm looking for something a little bit more sleek and sophisticated. According to the book, basic mayonnaise is just the branching off point, and that there are an almost infinite varieties of flavored mayonnaise to choose from, or make your own custom flavored mayonnaise.

I haven't yet made the choice of fins, hoofs or feathers but I guarantee some kind of animal is going to give up its all to contribute to my dinner enjoyment. How about some suggestions on what to cook that would go well with home made mayonnaise?

I assume I will get a winner idea later in this topic  and I can google a recipe to cook that entree, so there's no need to provide a full recipe in the topic, although suggestions about how to make the flavored mayo that goes with that dish would be appreciated. I'm assuming you (1) make home made mayonnaise, then (2) add one or more items to flavor it. I can google how to make mayo since I already returned Ruhlman's book to the public library.

So what shall I cook tonight? Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 23, 2012)

Any kind of fish with Lemon Aioli is a good choice.


----------



## acerbicacid (Oct 23, 2012)

Tartar(e) sauce, lovely with fish.

Coronation chicken (supposedly invented for the Coronation of Queen Elizabeth II- Kate and Willls grandmother).    The original recipe is quite time consuming but there are quick versions around using left over chicken.

Rouille, a type of mayo, nice on fish soup.

I love mayo and often use different herbs or purees that go with whatever I am having.

One in each hand - I am overawed by your talent


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Tuna salad, it's great on a salad on a hot day as supper.

Homemade mayo is great with French fries.

Of course it is a great start to a homemade salad dressing.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mix basic mayo with cooled roasted garlic puree and serve with vegetable tempura or deep fried aubergine.
Mix some capers and chopped dill pickles into mayo and serve with toasted bruchetta topped with cold smoked salmon or trout.
Add some hot english mustard and touch of sweetened condensed milk and serve as a dip for smoked pork sausages.
Add some pickled green peppercorns or jalapeno's and serve with carpaccio.
Make fresh shrimp cocktail
Serve on potato blini's with a bit of salmon roe or caviar....


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 23, 2012)

I've seen recipes that call for spreading flavored mayo on fish or chicken cutlets, then breading and pan-frying.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2012)

Crab cakes.  You can add some garlic to the mayonnaise then you get to call it an aioli.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Mix basic mayo with cooled roasted garlic puree and serve with vegetable tempura or deep fried aubergine.
> Mix some capers and chopped dill pickles into mayo and serve with toasted bruchetta topped with cold smoked salmon or trout.
> Add some hot english mustard and touch of sweetened condensed milk and serve as a dip for smoked pork sausages.
> Add some pickled green peppercorns or jalapeno's and serve with carpaccio.
> ...



Thank you for sharing Snip


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you for sharing Snip


 
My pleasure Kylie


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Crab cakes.  You can add some garlic to the mayonnaise then you get to call it an aioli.



That sounds good!

Do you buy fresh crabs Andy or frozen crab meat?


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 23, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> According to Ruhlman the recipe for making mayonnaise is silly simple as long as you have a stick blender, so I have the necessary equipment and I've got plenty of eggs and EVOO, so making mayonnaise isn't going to be a problem.



Very simple to make. But do not use cold eggs, bring them up to room temp first. 

This is how I make it 
Easy Mayonnaise / mayonesa - YouTube


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds good!
> 
> Do you buy fresh crabs Andy or frozen crab meat?




I use these Kylie: Maryland Style Crab Cakes

Costco sells them in six-packs.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you Andy


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 23, 2012)

Homemade mayo works well on salmon or tuna steaks on the grill.

Slather it on prior to grilling.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 23, 2012)

I love homemade mayo on homemade ww bread with slices of garden fresh tomatoes and jalapeno peppers...not really an entree...

I have a chicken-broccoli recipe that I make with mayo. I'll have to dig it out if you're interested.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Somebunny's http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/mock-hollandaise-sauce-82061.html#post1193177


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I'm sorry to say: total fail.

I did a google search on home made mayonnaise or something like that, and took the first result. The directions looked reasonable so I followed them.

My mayonnaise never emulsified. I ended up with something resembling Italian salad dressing. I can't find the website now, I must have closed the window.

I hit it with an immersion blender for probably an hour. It always looked like it was going to emulsify but it never did. I finally sauteed some fillet mignon strips and made tacos...

I reserved "Ratio" and there's 2-3 copies in the public library system within driving distance if the library doesn't just pull the copy off the shelf at my local branch and put it on their hold shelf. (The way things are going they'll probably send it from South LA, but if they do at least I can go over to my local branch and just pick it off the shelf.)

This is one of my biggest cooking defeats in years.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Well I'm sorry to say: total fail.
> 
> I did a google search on home made mayonnaise or something like that, and took the first result. The directions looked reasonable so I followed them.
> 
> ...


 
Bummer! Try this recipe, I use it and so far no flops yet 

Homemade Mayonnaise Recipe : Anne Burrell : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jamie Oliver's recipe works well too. DC won't allow me to post the link.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2012)

Bummer about the mayo fiasco, Greg. I'm sure there is some sort of lesson there. 

If you haven't thrown it out, I think it should still make a decent dipping sauce or dipping sauce base and can be used in a homemade salad dressing. It should have all the flavour, just not the texture.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 24, 2012)

Snip, thanks for the suggestions. TL, no I didn't throw it out. I was so tired at that point that I decided to defer the decision. I was thinking the same thing, that it looks like salad dressing and has pretty much the same stuff. I was also waiting to see if there were any suggestions if it could be recovered, but I doubt it.

Plan #1 right now is to go get _Ratio_ and I'll head over to the library--their online catalog claims it's on the shelf at my local branch.

Also, I'm going to have a look over everybody's suggestions and probably pick one, then stop by the market and get anything required ingredient wise. I'm leaning towards fish.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 24, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Well I'm sorry to say: total fail.
> 
> My mayonnaise never emulsified. I ended up with something resembling Italian salad dressing. I can't find the website now, I must have closed the window.



Was your egg cold? 

Did you hold the blender right over the egg until it started to form a stiff mixture before you started to blend?



> I hit it with an immersion blender for probably an hour. It always looked like it was going to emulsify but it never did.



When it works it only takes about 25 seconds. 



> This is one of my biggest cooking defeats in years.



It took me a few attempts before I got it to work.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 24, 2012)

I got the message and warmed the egg to room temperature. Otherwise I've kind of forgotten the details. I was frustrated and tired and hungry, and getting progressively more grumpy by the minute!

And yeah, I didn't expect the whole thing to take more than several minutes from measuring ingredients to putting it in a storage container.

I expect to try it again tonight. I'm leaning towards the Lemon Aioli suggestion although I'm going to take a quick peek at Ruhlman's book before making a final decision.

Salmon sounds good at the moment. I usually broil it over the gas grill so I think I'll poach it, to give the mayo a maximum opportunity to star without any competition from other flavors.


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 24, 2012)

Funny to see this post today, as I have just finished making mayo with my stick blender. Also made seasoned bread crumbs. Now I thought I might use the mayo to coat some of my ravioli, then coat them with the crumbs, and deep-fry them and a side of sweet potato fries. Roasted tomato sauce on the side.I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Well I'm sorry to say: total fail.
> 
> I did a google search on home made mayonnaise or something like that, and took the first result. The directions looked reasonable so I followed them.
> 
> ...


 
IMHO a blender does a much better job of making mayo than a stick blender.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2012)

My nicest textured homemade mayo was made with a mixer. Okay, the stuff I made by hand with a whisk had great texture too, but it seemed to take forever.


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> My nicest textured homemade mayo was made with a mixer. Okay, the stuff I made by hand with a whisk had great texture too, but it seemed to take forever.


 
We made it in Home Ec by hand and you certainly developed some muscles.


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 24, 2012)

Finished product:


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 24, 2012)

Addie said:


> IMHO a blender does a much better job of making mayo than a stick blender.



Well aready I've had my second fail, and working on the third.

I'm going to have to put my salmon in the oven pretty soon. (I'm oven baking/steaming it in a foil packet.)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry to say I've had my 3rd fail and working on the 4th.

I followed Ruhlman's basic recipe... I got his cookbook. )

Unfortunately I got another total fail. Salad dressing, assuming I add vinegar


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Sorry to say I've had my 3rd fail and working on the 4th.
> 
> I followed Ruhlman's basic recipe... I got his cookbook. )
> 
> Unfortunately I got another total fail. Salad dressing, assuming I add vinegar


Adding more oil to the "salad dressing" may make it recover. Try that.


----------



## Addie (Oct 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Adding more oil to the "salad dressing" may make it recover. Try that.


 
If I remember, in Home Ec we added the oil veeery slow. And I do mean *slow*. But that was in the late 50's. My memory may be a wee bit off. I do remember leaving that class with a very tired arm. I failed to see the use for that recipe. I was never going to make it again. Way too much work.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a recipe for mayo, but it is made in the food processor.  It has variations (additions) for blue cheese dressing, Thousand Island etc.  If you're interested, let me know.

Re how you can use the mayo...

Potato salad
Macaroni salad
Tartar sauce
I like to add some mayo to smashed/mashed potatoes


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I'll try to make mayonnaise again tomorrow, only this time I'll make it early in the day when I'm not so tired. That may have been part of my problem. I think I'll repeat Ruhlman's recipe but I'll try harder.

If I get it to work I may have sushi for dinner. I make spicy tuna rolls using a mixture of mayonnaise and Sriracha sauce, then mix my chopped tuna in that.


----------



## Addie (Oct 26, 2012)

Tiredness can bring on frustration and that in turn can bring on failure. 

Wise decision. Take a break and try again when you are refreshed. Good luck. If the recipe just doesn't work, go to Google and see where his differs from others. Don't keep wasting your energy and supplies.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> Tiredness can bring on frustration and that in turn can bring on failure.
> 
> Wise decision. Take a break and try again when you are refreshed. Good luck. If the recipe just doesn't work, go to Google and see where his differs from others. Don't keep wasting your energy and supplies.


+1

Greg, if you want, I can PM you a post for blender mayo that has worked for me. The texture is a bit thinner than Hellman's (Best Foods in California).


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Shame man. I say make butter, buy some decent mayo and drink a vodka then you won't care if your mayo flopped lol! Plus you'll have the satisfaction of making something good from scratch with your blender


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone, for some new ways to use mayo. I would hate to think, though , that anyone would believe that making mayo, with or without an immersion blender is anything but "silly simple". 
Over a year ago, The Kid and I found that we had each bought  two 18 egg boxes because they were on sale, so one of the things that we did with them was try a number of ways for making mayo, using two eggs per batch, though we had to go out for an extra gallon of oil. the results were kinda boring, We found that you can make mayo equally well with an immersion blender, an electric beater (though you can get some amazing splats using this method, if you are not careful or if you are deliberately trying to splat yr partner)),  a balloon whisk , which is really hard work and works best if you have a partner so that one (The Kid) can whisk while the older, lazier person pours. a food processor which works great but is a nuisance to clean, as always, or a stand mixer, which was probably our favorite.
One of the great things about this recipe is that you can get away with a wide variation of quantities.
Start with *2* eggs. Discard the whites for a thicker mayo, but it's OK if you toss them in, and if you find one lonely egg left in the box, toss it in too, for company.
Use *2* Tbs of white wine vinegar, though regular white or almost any kind is fine. You can reduce the amount to make the mayo thicker, but I wouldn't go below 1 Tbs.
*2* Tbs or less of lemon or lime juice, and although the recipes always say "fresh", bottled is fine. I've used 4 Tbs, total, of liquid to *2* eggs; don't go below *2* Tbs, total,and more than 4 will make the mayo very runny.
Dry ingredients consist of *1/2* tsp each of salt, sugar and dry mustard, and again, you can use up to twice as much mustard and salt as that and just a pinch (my preference) of sugar. You can leave out the dry mustard if you are out of it, or substitute a little regular mustard.
I use *2* cups of whatever vegetable oil I have handy. Some folks use olive oil "because it's more healthy", but I make 2 cups of mayo per week (which is about its maximum refrigerator life) and corn oil is a lot cheaper. This two-egg mixture by the way, can incorporate a lot more than *2* cups of oil. Try it out some time!
Again, some folks worry about the danger of getting salmonella poisoning from the raw eggs. When I make mayo, I quote the lines "Salmonella stay away,/I do not want you here today." This appears to work since I have never contracted salmonella poisoning.
Once everything (liquids first, dry stuff second) is in the bowl, beat it until all of the ingredients are well mixed and start pouring the oil in very slowly. The idea of adding it drop by drop must go back to the days when folks beat their mayo with a very tiny whisk; the big thing to remember is to be sure that you are whisking whenever the oil is being added.
And that's it. You will find that your mayo is thinner than the store bought kind; you can thicken it if you like by adding an extra egg yolk to the finished mayo and beating it in. 
I make mayo every Monday morning and throw out what is left in the fridge. The whole job takes about five minutes, including clean up. You may find that you normally don't eat that much mayo each week, but with the great recipes earlier in this thread, you might find that you have to double up.
Cheers.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 28, 2012)

Long story short I figured it out yesterday. The immersion blender's blades are too deeply recessed to contact the yolk/oil mixture until I had 2-3 ounces of oil added, and by then the blender caused the mixture to break. All the blender was doing is making noise and my tired imagination filled in.

So I decided to do it and forget the stick blender, but discovered that I don't have any whisks around. I tried it using just a spoon and broke my arm. Well, truth is my arm got tired and all I had added was the yolk, water and a bit of oil.

I'll make it maybe tomorrow since I think I'm doing spicy tuna roll and want to use home made mayo instead of store bought.

So I bought a whisk but I had company tonight and didn't have time to cook or prepare stuff that wasn't on the menu.

Which brings to mind another question. My EVOO makes greenish mayonnaise... and simple to see why. I just made a batch of Castile soap last weekend using the classic ingredients: EVOO, lye, water, and it came out greenish too. The greenish olive oil soap is kind of nice but I think I want my mayonnaise to be more white. I looked at a bottle of Best Foods mayonnaise and they list ingredients as soy bean oil and olive oil (in that order).

So what oils have you all been using?


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 28, 2012)

I use vegetable peanut or light olive oil. 

And when I use the stick blender I put everything in before I start blending.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 28, 2012)

I use light olive oil or canola oil. Even use light olive for cooking, keep the extra virgin for dressings etc.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks everybody, and thanks to Phil too who sent me a PM with a link to this YouTube video:

Homemade mayonnaise recipe - BBC Good Food - YouTube

I feel kind of silly having wasted so much time over-thinking it since the video did it all in 2-1/2 minutes! I never thought of making my own mayonnaise until I read Michael Ruhlman's book _Ratio_. He devoted 10 pages of his book to making mayonnaise, 5 on basic Mayo 101 and the other half on mayo recipes. His discussion was very thorough and exacting and gave me the impression that making mayo was difficult unless you were properly prepared. And now I've seen the video and it looks like you can just put everything in your immersion blender's cup and whack it into mayo.

My first mistake was that I didn't notice the immersion blender's blades were too far recessed to reach my initial ingredients. (Second verse, same as the first!) I had not wanted to risk a larger amount of ingredients until I had my first success. Apparently I could have just doubled everything and put it in the blender cup and it would have been a success.

Often in life we learn more from our mistakes than we learn from our successes, so I think I've got the mayo 411 now, just waiting for the right opportunity to have a purpose for a batch of mayo before I try again. (And right now all I have is some very green EVOO and I think I'd like to use an oil that has less color.)

It appears that I may be making spicy tuna roll this afternoon/evening, which recipe uses mayo + Sriracha sauce as the base, then combine with chopped sushi grade tuna and add to sushi rice and nori via the usual method. I'm not quite sure the difference between store mayo and home mayo would be at all obvious in this recipe so I'll probably wait for another day and another oil before I tackle the mayo recipe again.

More thoughts, particularly responding to Phil's post. Just to summarize since I'll have to write his recipe down anyway:

2 egg yolks
2 T. white vinegar
2 T. lemon juice
1/2 t. salt
1/2 t. sugar
1/2 t. dry mustard
2 cups vegetable oil, OO, corn, whatever...

Salmonella? Doesn't bother me at all. When I was a child my mother used to make me and my sister eggnogs for an afternoon drink, a cup of milk, a raw egg, a teaspoon of sugar and a cap full of vanilla extract. By the time I was 12 I was making my own eggnogs. (Who needs mommy anyway? ) I've eaten countless raw eggs and never had the slightest problem. Evidently I have a military grade immune system too, I just don't get sick. I'm not bothered by eating raw eggs although proper food preparation procedures should be followed.

Ruhlman made the comment in his book that far lesser amounts of egg yolks than usually used will do the job perfectly fine. "Working with a cup of oil as the standard measure, I made mayonnaise with 1/4 teaspoon of yolk. The results were that it was possible to emulsify 6 ounces of oil into 1 teaspoon of water and 1/4 teaspoon of yolk, before it broke. Using 2 teaspoons of water, I emulsified 7 ounces of oil before it broke. Then I used a teaspoon of yolk. A mayonnaise using 1 teaspoon water and that amount of yolk again broke at about 7 ounces. (And I could see ahead of time that it was going to break because the mayonnaise grew very thick and then very shiny.) It may be possible to use smaller quantities of yolk, but given all the things that can go wrong in the process, a healthy teaspoon, rather than a stingy 1/4 teaspoon, proved most practical in this experiment." (_Ratio_ by Michael Ruhlman, p. 168)

So evidently 1 yolk is quite enough to emulsify 8 oz. of vegetable oil. And also evidently, his exacting process is not required.  It looks to me like you could add all the wet ingredients (except oil) to your blender cup, add the dry ingredients, maybe give it a quick burst from the blender, then throw in the oil and whack it with a stick to get mayo.

I'll try making mayo again one day soon (this week).


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 28, 2012)

Did you watch the video that I posted? You could have watched me make mayo. I use the same method that the lady in the BBC video used. Our ingredients are a bit different.

1 room temperature egg (I usually use the whole egg but the yolk is what you have to have.  
Juice of 1 lime
a pinch of salt (optional its only for taste) 
1/2 cup of oil



Greg Who Cooks said:


> So evidently 1 yolk is quite enough to emulsify 8 oz. of vegetable oil. And also evidently, his exacting process is not required.  It looks to me like you could add all the wet ingredients (except oil) to your blender cup, add the dry ingredients, maybe give it a quick burst from the blender, then throw in the oil and whack it with a stick to get mayo.



Put all the wet ingredients in and make your mayo then add the dry or it may not emulsify. I do make it with the salt in but adding more ingredients than that has caused me problems.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 28, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Very simple to make. But do not use cold eggs, bring them up to room temp first.
> 
> This is how I make it
> Easy Mayonnaise / mayonesa - YouTube


Nice video. Your method is much simpler than the what I did for blender mayo and it looks like the texture is thicker too.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Nice video. Your method is much simpler than the what I did for blender mayo and it looks like the texture is thicker too.



When I do not get in a hurry and let it start to really emulsify before I start moving the blender to soon it does have a nice texture. But If I start moving to soon (and introducing more oil) it turns out thin.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 28, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Did you watch the video that I posted? You could have watched me make mayo. I use the same method that the lady in the BBC video used. Our ingredients are a bit different.
> 
> 1 room temperature egg (I usually use the whole egg but the yolk is what you have to have.
> Juice of 1 lime
> ...



Sorry! I spent 2 hours figuring out how to get YouTube to show up in my Internet connected device (a Blu Ray player.) I had been putting off this confrontation until "later," and later turned out to be a few hours ago. I only today figured out how to watch YT videos on my TV.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 29, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Long story short I figured it out yesterday. The immersion blender's blades are too deeply recessed to contact the yolk/oil mixture until I had 2-3 ounces of oil added, and by then the blender caused the mixture to break. All the blender was doing is making noise and my tired imagination filled in.
> 
> So I decided to do it and forget the stick blender, but discovered that I don't have any whisks around. I tried it using just a spoon and broke my arm. Well, truth is my arm got tired and all I had added was the yolk, water and a bit of oil.
> 
> ...


My dear friend while I was in grad school was from Larissa, Greece. Her family owned an olive orchard. She would smuggle olive oil back from Greece--it was always green (best, best olive oil I've ever tasted). If the EVOO you are using is "greenish" than the mayo will also be greenish. Just means you are using the best, best olive oil.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> My dear friend while I was in grad school was from Larissa, Greece. Her family owned an olive orchard. She would smuggle olive oil back from Greece--it was always green (best, best olive oil I've ever tasted). If the EVOO you are using is "greenish" than the mayo will also be greenish. Just means you are using the best, best olive oil.



Yeah! Like I said I made some soap with it (Castile) and it came out greenish, and that's good in Castile.

But it seems a little unappetizing in my mayonnaise.

I got some corn oil today (very inexpensive) and bought a whisk too. Only thing I didn't have was the time to get it done. But I had a good time doing other stuff...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's an update on this topic. I finally succeeded in making mayo. I guess I was just trying too hard before.

I followed Ruhlman's recipe from his book _Ratio_ using my new whisk and the afore mentioned corn oil. It nearly broke my arm but I stirred 8-10 oz. of corn oil into the egg yolk, water, salt and lemon, and just whisked it up adding the oil slowly. (Picture attached.)

I had some today on BLTB for breakfast (BLT on an everything bagel) and it was good, although not sure I noticed any difference from same before. I used meat market bacon instead of supermarket bacon to that was very good.

I'm considering having sashimi & sushi for dinner tomorrow, and I might make spicy tuna rolls using this mayo. The filling is chopped tuna plus mayo and some Sriracha sauce to spike it up. That's how you get from tuna rolls to spicy tuna rolls. I think it might be a recipe more likely to show off home made mayo vs. store mayo.

A question about the video: you just put everything in a cup and hit it with your stick blender? It's that easy??? It looked like a whole egg, lemon juice, salt, and I forgot now if water was added. Then all the oil and just whip it up with your stick?

I don't know why I failed before (except the part about the SB blades not hitting the yolk mix until I had added some oil). But according to the video I should have eventually whipped my recipe into mayo in the end. I don't know why it failed...

So you just put everything in the SB cup and hit it with your SB and you end up with mayo?

Oh and truth be told I didn't really break my arm. It was just tired. But don't go expecting the truth out of me too often, it would ruin my reputation as a prevaricator.


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2012)

Greg, ATK this season did a spot on SB. They found that the ones with the blade closer to the bottom and had the side holes above the blade did the best job. The fact that yours was not reaching the egg yolk until you added the oil could have had this problem of the blade being too high up and the holes lower than the blade.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 11, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Here's an update on this topic. I finally succeeded in making mayo. I guess I was just trying too hard before.
> 
> I followed Ruhlman's recipe from his book _Ratio_ using my new whisk and the afore mentioned corn oil. It nearly broke my arm but I stirred 8-10 oz. of corn oil into the egg yolk, water, salt and lemon, and just whisked it up adding the oil slowly. (Picture attached.)



Glad you had success! It does look good. 



Greg Who Cooks said:


> A question about the video: you just put everything in a cup and hit it with your stick blender? It's that easy??? It looked like a whole egg, lemon juice, salt, and I forgot now if water was added. Then all the oil and just whip it up with your stick?



I used whole egg (just the yolk is better), lime juice, salt and oil. No water. 

Put everything in. Then put the blender right over the egg and turn it on. Do not move it until the mixture gets thick. Then start to move it around to pull in more oil.


----------

